# 5 frame nucs



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Who did you get them from?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I wonder if they were the ones that went thought the OKC airport. :s

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228557


----------

